# Track day insurance



## AranH (Mar 2, 2003)

Any recommendations on where to get trackday insurance?

Also any idea how much a typical days cover costs? My Boss is planning to give his Evo 8 a ragging around Knockhill soon.

His only quote so far is about £220 which seems a bit steep to me.

Aran


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

i recomend you shoudl do it, u see more and more crahses everyday


----------



## Mike (Aug 21, 2003)

I paid £100 for the day for full cover. It didn't matter about age or gender, or no claims. Sounded like a standard fee for the car.
It was with a company called 'Competition car insurance' Tel 0115 941 5255. You'll have to speak to them to see you're exact cover, but i think it was everthing except for mechanical failure.

Hope this helps

Mike


----------

